# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Технические работы 21.02.2011-25.02.2011

## samnick

По ряду причин остро встала необходимость сменить сервер.

Все подготовительные работы практически завершены.

В связи с чем в период с 21.02.2011 до 25.02.2011 будут перебои в работе Форума, Почты , и некоторых сервисов

23.02.2011 будет полностью приостановлена работа ресурса на 6-24 часов.

Просим Пользователей отнестись к временным неудобствам с терпением и пониманием.

Администрация VirusInfo

UPD 23.02.2011 11:00 MSK

Переехали довольно успешно без критических проблем 

На данный момент (от греха подальше) форум все еще выключен запустить планируем ближе к вечеру как только запустим Почту

UPD 24.02.2011

с задержкой но запустились 
о всех ошибках и некорректной работе говорим в данной теме

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

Не удается посмотреть карантины - выходит на авторизацию, но ввод логина и пароля ничего не меняет.

Вложения в Помогите тоже открыть не получается.

----------


## samnick

> Не удается посмотреть карантины - выходит на авторизацию, но ввод логина и пароля ничего не меняет.
> 
> Вложения в Помогите тоже открыть не получается.





> Вложения в Помогите тоже открыть не получается


знаю ищю проблему (точнее и проблему заню ищю пути решенеия) --Fixed




> Не удается посмотреть карантины - выходит на авторизацию, но ввод логина и пароля ничего не меняет.


а втот тут поподробнее что такое и где обитает

----------


## Bratez

Открываем любую тему в Помогите, вверху красная ссылка. У юзеров это "Загрузить карантин", у нас - "Посмотреть карантин". Удается ли им загружать - не знаю.

----------


## samnick

> Открываем любую тему в Помогите, вверху красная ссылка. У юзеров это "Загрузить карантин", у нас - "Посмотреть карантин". Удается ли им загружать - не знаю.



--- FIXED

----------


## olejah

Там ещё авторизация была, сейчас нету.

----------


## thyrex

http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=topthanks тоже не работает

----------


## Techno

Мне стала видна ссылкаПосмотреть карантин в разделе Помогите. Вроде такого раньше не было.

----------


## thyrex

> Удается ли им загружать - не знаю.


Ничего у юзеров не получается

----------


## samnick

> Ничего у юзеров не получается


Fixed

----------


## Chizh86

Нет отчётов результатов обработки КиберХелпера в Теме "Для всех желающих нам помочь", с 22.02.2011.

----------


## samnick

> Нет отчётов результатов обработки КиберХелпера в Теме "Для всех желающих нам помочь", с 22.02.2011.


проблема известна не работает киберхелпер 

в скором времени заработает

----------


## regist

> проблема известна не работает киберхелпер


тоесть файлы не пополняют базу безопасных? или просто отчёт о проверке не выводится?

----------


## samnick

> тоесть файлы не пополняют базу безопасных? или просто отчёт о проверке не выводится?


все файлы корректно складываются но никак не обрабатываються хелпером

----------


## regist

> все файлы корректно складываются но никак не обрабатываються хелпером


не совсем понятна эта фраза, что значит складываются? После исправления этого бага кибер возьмёт всё эти "сложенные" файлы и начнёт обрабатывать? я правильно понял?

----------


## samnick

да совершенно правильно

----------


## Iron Monk

Изредка в архив хотелось бы заглядывать...

----------


## thyrex

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=98962
Пропали слэши в именах файлов

----------


## samnick

> http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=topthanks тоже не работает


FIXED




> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=98962
> Пропали слэши в именах файлов


FIXED


Кибер тоже заработал в штатном режиме

Давайте быстренько отловим оставшиеся глюки и займемся добавлением функционала

----------


## CyberHelper

> FIXED
> Кибер тоже заработал в штатном режиме


Файл 110311_005937_virusinfo_files_SERVER_4d7973f919d10  .zip был обработан в 4:05 сегодня, где рапорт о его анализе ?! (а он успешно ушел на VI). Видимо там-же, где остальные штук 20 потерянных ....

----------


## samnick

> Файл 110311_005937_virusinfo_files_SERVER_4d7973f919d10  .zip был обработан в 4:05 сегодня, где рапорт о его анализе ?! (а он успешно ушел на VI). Видимо там-же, где остальные штук 20 потерянных ....


вот тут интересная штука ни в БД записей ни фалов на сервере нету 

будем смотреть

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Nikkollo

Слеши в именах файлов в отчетах Кибера так и не отображаются.
Это форум глючит или Кибер?

----------


## samnick

> Слеши в именах файлов в отчетах Кибера так и не отображаются.
> Это форум глючит или Кибер?


вроде проблему решили 

ссылку на пост без слешей

----------


## Nikkollo

http://upload.virusinfo.info/show_an...&topicid=99208

----------


## olejah

+ http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=99260

----------


## Bratez

А почему у нас правила раздела "Помогите" старые?!
И до сих пор никто не заметил...

----------


## olejah

Так замените их.

----------


## Bratez

У меня нет окончательной версии, которую выкладывала Александра.

----------


## olejah

Вот и я найти не могу.  :Sad:

----------


## samnick

возможная проблема слешей выловлена и поправлена ждем новых постов для проверки

----------


## Bratez

Проблема с правилами прояснилась.
Последняя версия лежит тут: http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html.
А тут - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235 - старая.
Осталось поправить ссылки в разделе "Помогите".

----------


## olejah

> Осталось поправить ссылки в разделе "Помогите".


 Поправил пока только в шапке. Как доеду домой, поправлю в посте Гесера, если до меня никто этого сделает.

----------


## Bratez

> поправлю в посте Гесера, *если до меня никто этого сделает*


Если б это было так просто!
Обычной "Правкой" это явно не сделаешь, без админских прав не обойтись.

----------


## olejah

Ну я админов имел в виду. Хорошо, значит как можно скорее сам сделаю.

----------


## Bratez

> значит как можно скорее сам сделаю


А воз и ныне там  :Sad: 
Посмотри, как сделан редирект в Help Me и сделай так же.

----------


## olejah

А можно как-то на Вы, что ли?
Текст был подогнан ещё вчера, он идентичен, зачем Вам редирект? 



> Посмотри, как сделан редирект в Help Me и сделай так же.


 Это вообще разные вещи.

----------


## regist

при просмотре темы результатов обработки карантинов кибером заметил, что у него "сдвинуто" время на пару часов. 
К примеру тут судя по времени поста  пользователь загрузил архив в 21:05, CyberHelper пишет 


> загружен 27.10.2011 23:20:21

----------


## thyrex

Это вряд ли имеет отношение к работе форума

----------

*olejah*

----------


## regist

> Это вряд ли имеет отношение к работе форума


а к чему к работе кибера? заметил глюк на форуме отписался, если есть более подходящая тема где нужно отписываться о глюках (или глюках подобного рода) пожалуйста подскажите (перенесите).

----------


## Bratez

> при просмотре темы результатов обработки карантинов кибером заметил, что у него "сдвинуто" время на пару часов.


Вероятно, это связано с тем, что компы перешли на "зимнее" время, а Россия - нет.

----------


## olejah

Тогда еще не должны были. Да и майкрософты же с обновлениями выпустили фичу, которая правит это для России.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

> аметил глюк на форуме отписался


Это не глюк форума  :Smiley: 
Время в этом посте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post837026 и следующем отличается на 13 ч 30 мин  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Да и майкрософты же с обновлениями выпустили фичу, которая правит это для России


Белорусам предложили до выпуска патча сменить часовой пояс на GMT +3

----------


## regist

> Время в этом посте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post837026 и следующем отличается на 13 ч 30 мин


а тут всего 8 минут  :Shocked:

----------


## Torvic99

Там просто по разному время выставляет - вот в сообщении форума пишет 16:48, что соответствует GMT+2, а при загрузке файла в его имени проставило 14:47 (GMT0)



> 21.10.2011, 16:48 #1038
> Torvic99
> 
>     А вот сегодня по почте пришло такое.
> 
>     Результат загрузки
>     Файл сохранён как 111021_144757_c871_4ea1861d506a1.zip

----------


## regist

> Файл 110311_005937_virusinfo_files_SERVER_4d7973f919d10  .zip был обработан в 4:05 сегодня, где рапорт о его анализе ?! (а он успешно ушел на VI). Видимо там-же, где остальные штук 20 потерянных ...


тогда разобрались с этим багом? 

уже не первый раз (и уже давно) замечаю, что иногда теряется отчёт кибера о проверке 
в частности на днях загружен был архив http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post837634 это уже повторная загрузка была через сутки после первой, так как первая загрузка этого файла (или только отчёт о проверке ?) потерялась.

----------


## regist

вот ещё один потерянный отчёт, уверен что большинство также как и я  обычно не отписываются о загрузках и потерянных отчётов о проверки довольно много.
ЗЫ, я обычно не отписываюсь, а просто запоминаю название файла-ПК.

----------


## regist

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...379#post842379  как-то запоздало кибер вспоминает о заявках  :Cheesy: 



> Дата обращения: 24.09.2011 19:43:11

----------


## thyrex

*regist*, была перепроверка какого-то карантина из 911

----------


## regist

на главной странице в рейтинге участников ссылка полученных благодарностей ( http://virusinfo.info/post_thanks.ph...hanks&u=****** )ведёт в никуда 


> Database error
> The VirusInfo database has encountered a problem


из профиля всё работает как надо  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Из профиля это как?

----------


## regist

> Из профиля это как?


да невнимательно посмотрел там просто найти сообщения, а найти _полезные_ сообщения нет.

----------


## avoiftomimb

Форум когда нибудь заработает, или я только одна не могу создать тему?

----------


## olejah

Только Вы одна. Надо зарегистрироваться или авторизоваться сначала. Пока Вы в статусе гостя, гостям создавать темы нельзя.

----------


## Sandor

Поясните, пожалуйста, http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=168029 - не видно обращения пользователя и логов. Первое сообщение от бота. Это ошибка форума?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

По какой-то причине первый пост поставили на модерацию, было подозрение, что это спам из-за значительного количества ссылок на сторонние ресурсы.

----------

*Sandor*

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Обычно так происходит, когда посетитель пытается оставить в сообщении ссылку.

----------

*Sandor*

----------


## thyrex

Иногда это происходит по непонятной причине. Вот и сейчас тема снова на премодерации. Хотя ссылки неактивны

P.S. Замечено не единожды и на других темах

----------

